# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Tico Robot, social robot, Adele Robots, Asturias, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - Adele Robots

Home page - adelerobots.com/en/tico

facebook.com/TicoRobot

Tico Robot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Tico at FITUR 

 Uploaded on Jun 1, 2011




> Tico at the International Tourism Fair in Spain! He is a very powerful marketing tool!

----------


## Airicist

Tico Robot wishes you Merry Christmas! 

Uploaded on Dec 27, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Uday meets Tico 

Uploaded on Jan 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Could Tico help on ADHD diagnosis? 

Published on Nov 14, 2014




> Tico is a social robot intended to help people's lifes. This time Tico helps children to do a looooong ADHD diagnosis test.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 17, 2015

----------

